# gettext-runtime compilation error



## fender0107401 (Dec 13, 2015)

```
root@db-freebsd:/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime # make install
===>  Installing for gettext-runtime-0.19.6
===>  gettext-runtime-0.19.6 depends on executable: indexinfo - found
===>  Checking if gettext-runtime already installed
===>  Registering installation for gettext-runtime-0.19.6
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime/work/stage/usr/local/include/autosprintf.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libasprintf.a: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libasprintf.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libasprintf.so.0: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libasprintf.so.0.0.0: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime
root@vm-freebsd:/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime #
```
Here is the make.conf:

```
WITH_PKGNG = YES

OPTIONS_SET  += NLD DOCS EXAMPLES UTF8
OPTIONS_UNSET += DEBUG
OPTIONS_UNSET += IPV6
OPTIONS_UNSET += PERL PYTHON RUBY TCL JAVA LUA
OPTIONS_UNSET += X11 GTK1 GTK2 GTK3 GNOME

CFLAGS  = -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe
CXXFLAGS += -fconserve-space
```
It is a database system, I want to run PostgreSQL with FreeBSD and when installing PostgreSQL9.4 server (with ports), I got this error.

I use FreeBSD for years (recently did not use too much), so I am not sure it is a user problem or a system problem.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 13, 2015)

Ever tried `make clean && make install clean` ?


----------



## chrbr (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear fender0107401, there is an entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING as

```
20141130:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/gettext (close to everyone)
  AUTHOR: tijl@FreeBSD.org

  The devel/gettext port has been split up in devel/gettext-runtime, a
  lightweight package containing runtime libraries, and devel/gettext-tools,
  a package containing developer tools.  The devel/gettext port still exists
  as a metaport.

  You must first delete the existing installation of gettext and then
  reinstall it.  This will break sudo, so you *must* do this in a root
  shell (sudo -i) if you use sudo.

  # pkg delete -f gettext
  # portmaster devel/gettext

  Or for portupgrade users:

  # pkg delete -f gettext
  # portinstall devel/gettext

  Or for binary users:

  # pkg delete -f gettext
  # pkg upgrade
```
May be you have missed that. Of course the entry is already more than one year old. BTW: I have no idea how I remember this and forget much more important stuff .


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 13, 2015)

chrbr said:


> There is an entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING as
> 
> ```
> 20141130:
> ...


How would forgetting that relate to files missing in the port's workdir?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 13, 2015)

fender0107401 said:


> ```
> root@db-freebsd:/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime # make install
> ===>  Installing for gettext-runtime-0.19.6
> ===>  gettext-runtime-0.19.6 depends on executable: indexinfo - found
> ...


BTW, did you check perchance, if those files really are in you port's workdir?
Because I've just updated ports and tried build this port, all the files are there. Though I didn't try `make install`yet...


----------



## kpa (Dec 13, 2015)

Not directly related to the issue but please get rid of CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS in your make.conf(5). Overriding or adding to them globally is almost always a big mistake.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear free-and-bsd,  I did not intended that as a reply to your posting, please accept my excuses for that. You have just been faster than me in replying. I will edit my first post accordingly by addressing it to fender0107401.


free-and-bsd said:


> How would forgetting that relate to files missing in the port's workdir?


I am not sure about the effect of ignoring the entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 14, 2015)

free-and-bsd said:


> Ever tried `make clean && make install clean` ?



Yes, I tried, and in fact this is a fresh installation, so everything should be just fine.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 14, 2015)

free-and-bsd said:


> BTW, did you check perchance, if those files really are in you port's workdir?
> Because I've just updated ports and tried build this port, all the files are there. Though I didn't try `make install`yet...



Already checked that directory, and no target files at all.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 14, 2015)

kpa said:


> Not directly related to the issue but please get rid of CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS in your make.conf(5). Overriding or adding to them globally is almost always a big mistake.



Good idea.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 14, 2015)

It seems that "`pkg install foo`" is a much more easy way to install packages.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 15, 2015)

fender0107401 said:


> It seems that "`pkg install foo`" is a much more easy way to install packages.


Yea, easier to _install_. But I thought you also wanted things to _work_... Think about it. In OpenBSD packages is a preferred way, but on FreeBSD local build seems to be more secure.

What you CAN try next is clear the ports tree and install it afresh. I used to have such weird problems of ports not building/installing, then clearing ports tree fixed it.


chrbr said:


> Dear free-and-bsd,  I did not intended that as a reply to your posting, please accept my excuses for that. You have just been faster than me in replying. I will edit my first post accordingly by addressing it to fender0107401.
> 
> I am not sure about the effect of ignoring the entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


Sorry, sorry, no offense meant. Just from his post it seemed clear to me that he was building a new system...


----------

